# Antique & classic bicycle, motorbike and  motorscooter show & swap meet



## bob_motorbike (Jul 31, 2013)

Thursday, Friday, Saturday, September 5, 6, 7,  2013
at The Hartville MarketPlace and Flea Market
1289 Edison St. NW
(State Route 619) Hartville, Ohio
www.hartvillemarketplace.com 

Out Of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and 
Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging)
   Open To The Public      	No Admission Charge 

FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL (7PM - 9PM EDT)
DAN SCHWABEROW 330-699-4517
BOB HIRSCHFELT 330-699-9798                        RON ASHLEY 330-899-9447


----------



## spook1s (Sep 2, 2013)

Just a reminder!  This coming weekend!

It gets bigger every year!!


----------



## momona (Sep 2, 2013)

How big exactly?  A lot of bike stuff? And....


----------

